# how many females?



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

how many females can i have in a 15 gallon tank i just got a 15 gallon tank for my platies and betta because my tank was leaking need to re calk it but once thats done the tank will be empty i was thinking a sorroity how many can i have i already have one female


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say no more then 12.


----------



## Duckzorz (Jun 23, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I'd say no more then 12.


12? really? the woman at the pet smart i go to said that female bettas are just as aggressive as males are. i'm by no means a betta expert as i was wondering this myself.

i have one female betta which i just bought yesterday, 4 rasboras, 3 glowlight tetras and a ghost shrimp in my 10 gallon tank. if i were to try to put more female bettas in the tank how many would be okay? 

also, would i need to devide them? or would they be okay swimming around together with the other fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Duckzorz: 

Generally, pet stores don't know what the heck they are talking about. Here's some general info on keeping females together: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402

With your tank, No more fish. It's already on the verge of being over stocked and female bettas need at least 10g to them selves. If you have bigger then a 10g you can add tank mates to a sorority.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If you are planning on sorority, keep in mind that not all of the girls will necessarily be compatible with others. The lady at the pet store was not completely wrong--some females can be as aggressive as males. Even if your tank can potentially hold a lot of females, keep in mind that if one or many of these females are not compatible with each other, it will be your responsibility to house them separately in heated tanks that you must maintain. 

Don't get so many girls that you wouldn't be able to take care of them separately if things don't go as planned.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I thought it was 6.


----------



## Duckzorz (Jun 23, 2010)

well i decided that tomorrow i am going to give up my rasboras and tetras to petsmart and buy some more females. the only other tank i have is a standard goldfish bowl that's only one gallon. 
i have a picture of my tank setup here (at the bottom) : http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=22202&page=120
how many females do you suggest i get to compliment my one? 
also, what if two of the bettas i get are harrassing the others and i have to separate them both. do i keep one in the goldfish bowl and the other still in the tank?


----------



## Duckzorz (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry for the double post, but i was planning on leaving soon for the pet store and was hoping that maybe someone would see this and could answer me


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd recommend getting 5 more females. 

Also, I'd pick up a bunch more plants. Make sure you get lots and STUFF the tank so they have enough places to hide. 

I would NOT put all the girls in right away, quarantine them for at least a week first. Since it's pretty warm out you probably won't have to worry about heating the tanks.


----------



## Duckzorz (Jun 23, 2010)

well of course i didn't read you're post right away and we put all the fish we have in at the same time. one of them unfortunately looks like shes sick (of course she's the only one we got from petco) and shes having trouble swimming so we isolated her into the goldfish bowl. the other four that are still in the tank seem to be getting along fine so far.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Could I put 3 females in a 5g?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

no 10 gallons at least for a sorrority


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

No, two females could gang up on one.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

For those posters with questions about aquarium stocking, you may find this aquarium stocking calculator helpful: http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

wow that chart tells me to clean a lot less then I have been


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

With 3 females, 2 will gang up on one and bully it to death.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fermin said:


> For those posters with questions about aquarium stocking, you may find this aquarium stocking calculator helpful: http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php


I'm really glad I saw this post. This calculator is really helping me out a lot! I hope the info is correct ^_^


----------

